# How Can I Find Yarn Shops in Sicily?



## lstanley (Jun 10, 2016)

I will be travelling to Sicily (Taormina and Palermo) in October and would like to find out whether there are any Yarn Shops in and around these two locations. My experience in finding yarn shops in Europe is to look for Shops that sell women's undergarments as yarn seems to be also sold in those places (baffles me as to why). Any suggestions/help to find these stores will be most appreciated.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

No clue but found your observation interesting! Hope you find out why.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

If you Google yarn shops in Sicily three come up


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

Hopefully you will get replies here but another place to ask is on TripAdvisor. Any time I've read a bit at a location's forum on TripAdvisor I've been impressed by the local info that gets shared.

I agree about the shop windows. Two years ago when away on holidays we walked past a shop with yarn in the window - yippee! - so this year I made a beeline for the same shop and got a drop when I saw no yarn in the window, was it gone?? No, yarn was still there but undergarments and tea towels in the window LOL


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I loved Taormina! Unfortunately, I don't remember seeing any yarn. It is a beautiful place and would love to go back. Have fun while you are there.


----------



## lstanley (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks. I will give it a try.


----------



## lstanley (Jun 10, 2016)

Trip Advisor is a good suggestion. I have used them before to get a computer repaired in Mexico. Maybe I will luck out with yarn in Sicily.

Thanks.

Linda


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Try www.knitmap.com
I put Palermo, Italy in and yarn shops came up. Have a great trip!


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

If I were lucky enough to be going to Sicily I'd be looking for Salvo Montalbano! I understand in UK we are getting another 4 episodes in Autumn!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Look it up on line before you go. The ONLY place I found yarn in Sicily was at the markets.


----------



## Wooli (Jul 18, 2016)

I used an English-to-Italian translation website. "Yarn shop" translated to "negozio di filati." I googled "negozio di filati sicilia" and found many shops.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

Another thing I like to do is actually walk around a destination I'll be visiting.... on Google maps, street view. You might walk past a yarn shop! If you do find one save the location and your phone will get you to it  What a world now, who'd a thought??


----------

